# Noosa Nuffink



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like you nearly met your match. A good work out. Pity about the fish.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Onya Salti for having a go. Im heading to DI tomorrow. Alas no yaks. Only surfboards and a beach rod or two. I havent managed a longtail from the beach yet. Who knows.


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Salti, thanks very much for taking the time to show me your local waters... was definately a good workout battling the wind and swell. Pretty much the story goes as Salti said... last I saw the other fella out there on the prowler he hadn't hooked up to anything, was only towing lures.
I got the small spotty on a slimey... only had 2 on me (leftovers from snake rock) and when I retrieved the second one it was pretty much half disintegrated, probably due to the rough water... no wonder it wasn't eaten!

I didn't see itchy and scratchy twitch Salti out of the drivers seat... when I saw him in the water remounting the ski (as he said... it wasn't very Nadia Comaneci like lol) I thought he'd had a line rudder wrap... it was then that I saw a fin appear between him and I (I was about 50m away)... luckily it was the friendly type (dolphin) so I didn't start sounding the alarm. By this stage, I was getting tired, up north we have glorious weather, all the time (ok that's a lie but when we get BIG swell it's like... 80cm lol), and the wind and the white capping swell was taking it's toll. With 4.27km to go back to the groyne according to the hummo chartplotter... this happened...



I hung around in the distance and watched as the events unfolded leading to Salti getting ruddered... a few cursed words and then I went chasing the birds close by hoping for a hookup myself... didn't happen. Towed a lure for about a km (we'd now drifted nearly another km away from where we were) and then pulled it up to reduce drag and b-lined it back to the groyne.

The shore dump was NASTY by this stage... I could see myself getting slammed by the dumpers, and although I wanted to take Salti's advice, fatigue and lack of surf skills (again... the effect of living in far north QLD) saw me get slammed by the dumper... this time my dismount wasn't very Nadia Comaneci like either... a gentleman on the beach held onto my Evo while I made my way to shore.

All in all it was a fun day... didn't doughnut so was happy to get a Sunny Coast fish before I head back north... not looking forward to the drive back!!!

Thanks again Salti for everything today mate... very much appreciated ;-)


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

CAV said:


> Good to see salti put you on to some fish.
> Enjoy the drive home and we'll see you next year at adder


Cheers CAV... was good to meet you buddy... definately going to do snake rock again next year... but don't be suprised if you see me down this way again at LEAST once before then. ;-)


----------



## Tarzan (Aug 7, 2012)

I was the "other joker" out there, picked up a good spotty in closer to the headland not long after leaving you guys at js.
My ride is a scupper pro also


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

indiedog said:


> Spanks, sorry I didn't get to catch up with you while you were down here, next year. And how the hell did you end up bunking with Salti?? Good work for showing him up on his turf again. :lol: He must be getting used to it by now.


Hey indie... no worries mate... has been kind of a rushed trip again (there is never enough time!!). Next year... meet ya at snake rock hey ;-)

Oh and just for the record... there was no bunking with Salti lol... just catching up. I've been staying with my sister who also lives in Palmwoods... Salti is only a 5 min drive from here. He's a top fella... happy to fish with him anytime (just don't take the wave back to shore he tells you to! lol).


----------



## Tarzan (Aug 7, 2012)

salticrak said:


> Tarzan said:
> 
> 
> > I was the "other joker" out there, picked up a good spotty in closer to the headland not long after leaving you guys at js.
> ...


No worries, don't know what side you guys came in on but the channel was nice and deep when i came through


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Tarzan said:


> No worries, don't know what side you guys came in on but the channel was nice and deep when i came through


I think I'll follow you in next time buddy! :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Drivng back on the highway i had to really pay attention as not to fall asleep.Pretty much like reading this donut post i suppose.


Zzz
What?

Doughnuts and coffee on tap in Anselmos Come-one Inn for you Salti
Help to keep you awake
Park your baboon arse on a stool and help yourself


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

salticrak said:


> Geoff the conditions were tough but I was able to troll a 1ft slime and a deep diver most of the day. i forgot my snacks in the Pus bus so with paddling for seven hours my tank was near empty.Need to take snacks.


Salti. I do appreciate what you endured. l have been caught on an outgoing tide and lost my way back for about 6hrs without water in SA sun. I ended up dragging the yak for about two k in mud. Thirsty, tired and hungry, it was a lesson or three learnt. When we make a small error and mother nature gets just a little cranky, we or at least I can get an appreciation of how fragile our bodies are. Need fuel!...... Pity about the fish though, I imagine that would have eased the pain a little.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for coming down Spankster.

That is a massive drive for a fishing comp (even longer than Wrassemagnet's [Jim's] drive from Sydney, and thank goodness you didn't break your finger).

See you next year!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work boys, i'm going out on the weekend sometime, anyone up for a crack?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> anyone up for a crack?


 :twisted:


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> nice work boys, i'm going out on the weekend sometime, anyone up for a crack?


where you looking at going? I'm thinking o checkin out noosa Saturday morn


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

aussiestu said:


> Sprocket said:
> 
> 
> > nice work boys, i'm going out on the weekend sometime, anyone up for a crack?
> ...


Can't do early Saturday, I might head up the beach in the hope of a nice gutter in front of My "Spot" up towards DI. Come back Sunday arv.


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

kayakone said:


> Thanks for coming down Spankster.
> 
> That is a massive drive for a fishing comp (even longer than Wrassemagnet's [Jim's] drive from Sydney, and thank goodness you didn't break your finger).
> 
> See you next year!


Cheers Trev... likewise mate. Yeah it is a bit of a drive... but worthwhile. Good to finally put faces to the names on the forums and be able to get out for a paddle and a fish with you guys ;-) As for Jim... hope he heals fast, really crappy thing to happen to anyone (especially a fellow Mexican!!). Next year is a definate for snake rock.... I'd be down this way more often if I could find the time, distance isn't the problem.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> aussiestu said:
> 
> 
> > Sprocket said:
> ...


Im dossing at Freshwater ... Ill keep an eye out for you. 
A 2m Easterly should have you puckering on launch and landing at Spot X.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't do early Saturday, I might head up the beach in the hope of a nice gutter in front of My "Spot" up towards DI. Come back Sunday arv.[/quote]
Your spot hey?mongrel. ;-) I reckon sprocket will get onto some good fish take a swag and some beer, make sure your drags are working good.[/quote]

Hey Sprocket,

I might be taking a drive up the beach tomorrow. Tides are good for a day trip i.e. travel up on the falling tide after breakfast and head for the point. Dump missus and kids at lagoon and paddle around the front, race the rising tide back down the beach in the arvo after the 1.30pm low. The wife has agreed to it, so just need to work out logistics tonight and fill that friggin hole in the back of my yak.

I'll keep an eye out for you.

Kev

Have fun at work Salti ;-)


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> nice work boys, i'm going out on the weekend sometime, anyone up for a crack?


I have a feeling the backwash of Rapier will produce at this swell, anyone keen for a Sunday morning/Monday arvo session?


----------



## lagunabay (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll be talking local angler Tarzan up. Another nice mac taken on this day young fella in testing conditions. After cleaning the competition up with a long tail last week in the Noosa Summer Fishing Classic, you are well known in these parts buddy.


----------

